# Daniel Shea For DA Worcester County



## SPO123

I had been reading about Daniel Shea for DA - Worcester County. It is interesting to see a candidate that is not playing the "politics as usual" game in this county. I met with him and was struck by his candor. He is a supporter of law enforcement and accountability for the DA's office. I have an exerpt from a question posed to him about plea bargains:

*"Something is terribly wrong if serious criminal cases are plea bargained down to probation. That's why my very first job will be to conduct a complete assessment of the ADAs (some 79 of them). Do they have the manpower, training, and resources to do the job? Next is to examine the interface between the ADAs and police that bring-in the cases (C-Pac, Worcester, etc.) to insure there is no breakdown - i.e., that the strength of the "commitment" that arises in police officers doesn't get diluted in a paper maze as the case passes from investigation to indictment to prosecution. Many of the police officers I have met are very frustrated that their work on a case, which often places them in harm's way, goes down the toilet when a serious criminal case gets pled down to probation. I think the police officers who directly handled the crime, should have input with the ADA at the plea bargaining stage. "*

I thought this was Interesting....especially when I had a robbery suspect that the ADA wanted to plead to 12 months served and 3 years probation..but Judge Agnes gave him 3 years to serve at Concord and lifetime probation....

and I don't usually vote Democrat... but I wonder if he is going to have a better chance than Buckley did years ago...


----------



## PBC FL Cop

He should have a better chance than Buckley, seeing how Mr. Conte has chosen to retire and not seek re-election, however Joe Early has a good head start on him, but neither is facing an incumbent.


----------



## SPO123

I agree, only I think the MA politics may lead support for Early and keep the DA job purely political...which is a diservice to the county. Best man for the job should be the criteria. I don't support Early...numbr one reason...he defended a pedophile. It is long time coming that they get what they deserve.


----------



## SPO123

If anyone is interested, he has a website:

http://www.shea2006.com


----------



## SPO123

I just heard that Sheriff Glodis is looking to team up with Early if elected DA....county law enforcement now?? Here comes county politics....


----------



## SPO123

*District Attorney candidate Dan Shea's plans for a new and improved DA's Office *

From the _InCity Times_, August 18-31, 2006 (No online edition available)
* * * * *​Residents of Central Massachusetts are facing at least one major change in he coming new year with election of the first new District Attorney in 30 years. 
Ask Daniel J. Shea of Worcester, a Democratic candidate, what he sees as the key issues in the campaign and he will discuss what voters have told him as he proceeds along the long campaign trail that extends from Winchendon to Douglas and Harvard to Petersham, with Worcester at the heart of the district. 
*Implement a "zero tolerance" policy regarding pedophiles. "In the last five years I have represented victims of child sexual abuse and I'd lock pedophiles up and throw away the key if I had my choice," he said. Mr. Shea has noted that his opponent Joseph Early Jr., was lawyer and spokesman, for a notorious sexual predator removed from ministry in the Diocese of Worcester. "He was representing a sexual perpetrator when I was representing the victims," Mr. Shea said. *

"Voters are telling me they are tired of incumbents and they are tired of the rampant cronyism that they see as holding Worcester back from taking its place as a premier city at the heart of the Commonwealth," he said. A lifelong Democrat, he has not held public office. 
Mr. Shea said he does not intend to criticize the current District Attorney's office but said he has developed his own ideas on what the District Attorney should be doing to insure safety of people in Central Massachusetts and to support and enhance the lawyers and police officers assigned to that office.
*"Voters are telling me they are tired of incumbents, and they are tired of the rampant cronyism that they see as holding Worcester back from taking its place as a premier city at the heart of the Commonwealth." - Dan Shea*

*This is what he proposes to do as District Attorney:*​
Implement training programs to upgrade skills of the assistant district attorneys and police officers assigned to the office. "Law is changing all the time and we need to be up to snuff," he said.
Work with the Massachusetts State Police and local police departments to make sure everyone is working together and coordinating their efforts in fighting crime. "I intend to support the assistant district attorneys, state police and the police the Diocese of Worcester. "He was representing a sexual perpetrator when I was representing the victims," Mr. Shea said. chiefs and officers in the local police departments and help them do their jobs."
Increase the pressure on the legislature to fund a new state-of-the- art crime laboratory for the Massachusetts State Police. "I will stand in front of the State House wearing a Pilgrim hat and banging a drum if that's what is takes. The laboratory is crucial," he said.
Use legislation on the "books" to involve parents, judges, lawyers and social service people in implementation serious programs to prevent criminal behavior in "at risk" youth. "Parents are the primary educators of their children, and I want them involved. I also want the judges sitting at the table," he said.
Implement a "zero tolerance" policy regarding pedophiles. "In the last five years I have represented victims of child sexual abuse and I'd lock pedophiles up and throw away the key if I had my choice," he said. Mr. Shea has noted that his opponent Joseph Early Jr., was lawyer and spokesman, for a notorious sexual predator removed from ministry in the Diocese of Worcester. "He was representing a sexual perpetrator when I was representing the victims," Mr. Shea said.
Increase programs to combat abuse of vulnerable members of society including children, women and elders. "Voters are telling me they are concerned about various kinds of abuse in vulnerable people. Abuse has got to be stopped," he said.
Get authority from the Massachusetts Attorney General to follow the lead of Rhode Island and initiate civil legal actions against the major paint manufacturers to pay for the rehabilitation of older homes in Worcester and throughout Central Massachusetts based on their knowledge the lead they put in paint had a damaging effects on people. "Rhode Island expects to bring in $60 billion to rehab its older housing due to their action in taking the paint companies to court," he said.
Mr. Shea said voters in Central Massachusetts want to see the office of District Attorney and the attached Crime Prevention and Control Unit of the Massachusetts State Police upgraded. "They watch television shows like CSI and they know our forensic laboratory is not up to date and this has resulted in many high-profile murders and disappearances not being solved," he said. 
*"Parents are the primary educators of their children, and I want them involved. I also want the judges sitting at the table."
- Dan Shea*

Mr. Shea had what he called an impromptu dialogue with Thomas J. Foley, former superintendent of the Massachusetts State Police, while the two were campaigning. Mr. Foley is a Democratic candidate for Governor's Council. Mr. Shea asked Mr. Foley if the present condition of the crime laboratory correlated to the number of unsolved murders in Massachusetts. "He replied there was a causal connection," Mr. Shea said. Mr. Shea said Mr. Foley then detailed his frustrations over the years is trying to get approval from the governor for a new crime laboratory to be located in Central Massachusetts.

Mr. Shea, who is licensed to practice law in Texas, Massachusetts, New York, the federal courts, Supreme Court and military courts, said Massachusetts is the only state where he practices law that does not require _ *Increase programs to combat abuse of vulnerable members of society including children, women and elders. "Voters are telling me they are concerned about various kinds of abuse in vulnerable people. Abuse has got to be stopped," Shea said.*

Mr. Shea, who is licensed to practice law in Texas, Massachusetts, New York, the federal courts, Supreme Court and military courts, said Massachusetts is the only state where he practices law that does not require classroom continuing education for lawyers. He intends to implement programs within the District Attorney's office to keep the lawyers up to date on recent court decisions. He added that there needs to be coordination and cooperation between lawyers in the District Attorney's appellate division, the assistant district attorneys, the state police and local police departments. "The District Attorney's office prosecutes criminals, but we cannot do our job unless law enforcement has the tools it needs to apprehend and arrest the criminals. They also need support," he said.

Some food for thought....are you happy with the current system?


----------



## SPO123

Quote from Joe Early's Website
"In summary, I plan to keep sexual predators *off our streets*, keeping our communities safe for the citizens of Worcester County."

All the while, he represents a pedophile in court...


----------



## SinePari

IMHO, I believe Joe Early represents the problem...when he was an ADA. Mr. Shea has my vote.


----------



## SPO123

SinePari said:


> IMHO, I believe Joe Early represents the problem...when he was an ADA. Mr. Shea has my vote.


It should be interesting when these two debate in Shrewsbury & Worcester next week. I think the gloves will be coming off....


----------



## j809

He can start with the judge shopping problem at Fitchburg, it's the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Rumor has it, if Early's elected DA, you'll see deputy sheriffs in CPAC.


----------



## SPO123

PBC FL Cop said:


> Rumor has it, if Early's elected DA, you'll see deputy sheriffs in CPAC.


You are correct. This was brought up when Glodis was at a fund raiser for Early. The word was, if Glodis helps back him, his office will be getting more involved in "policing". And Joe Early will get a "Honorary Deputy" badge

That should get "county policing" in full force...err even though Shea said there is no statutory authority...but hey, its only Worcester County Politics....


----------



## sempergumby

ohhhhh shittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## kwflatbed

Worcester awaits new district attorney 

By ADAM GORLICK , Associated Press writer

WORCESTER — For the first time in three decades, Worcester County is about to get a new top law enforcement officer. 
John Conte has held the position longer than any other district attorney in Massachusetts, facing only two challengers since taking the job in 1976. And with the 75-year-old deciding not to seek re-election to an eighth term, two candidates are trying to replace him. 
One bills himself as an outsider who has practiced law in Massachusetts for only five years and wasn't even a Worcester County resident until he decided to run for office a few months ago. 
The other is the son of a former U.S. congressman from Worcester, a lifelong city resident who's had his eye on the DA's job for two years. 
But both candidates — Democrats who will square off in the Sept. 19 primary — promise to turn the position into something that Conte never did: an open and accessible office with a friendly public face. 
"I think Mr. Conte is a private individual, and the policy in his office has always reflected that," said Stephen Abraham, president of the Worcester County Bar Association. "That's one change you will definitely see with the new district attorney." 
Conte, who in the past has acknowledged his reticence in dealing with the media, did not respond to repeated interview requests. 
The candidates, Joe Early Jr. and Dan Shea, are both making accessibility cornerstones of their campaigns. 
"There is a sense of insularity and clubbishness in the DA's office now," said Shea, a 62-year-old retired Navy submariner who began practicing law in Texas in 1990 and came to Massachusetts in 2001. "And that can segue into cronyism and bad behavior." 
He points to Early, the son of former U.S. Rep. Joseph Early Sr., as a spinoff of the local political machine who won't be interested in modernizing the DA's office. 
But Early, a past president of the Worcester County Bar Association who worked for the Hampden County DAs office and was an assistant state attorney general before starting his own legal practice, has already distanced himself from Conte. 
He says he decided to run against the longtime DA in 2004, well before Conte announced in January that he wouldn't seek re-election. 
"I knew I would be an underdog running against John Conte," Early said. "But I had a lot of encouragement from people saying it's time for a change, it's time for new blood. They want to see an office that's more open to the public and more community-oriented." 
Wendy Murphy, a Boston lawyer who founded the Victim Advocacy and Research Group, said Worcester's next DA must also be more aggressive in pursuing sexual and domestic abuse cases. 
"When I first started working 20 years ago, Conte's office had a reputation for being very insular and for not being progressive or taking violent crimes against women seriously," Murphy said. "He was a loner who wasn't interested in being self-critical and letting the light shine on the workings of his office. I've felt like I was in the Twilight Zone when I've walked into Worcester Superior Court and hear about the experience of a victim and how the DA's office handled the crime." 
Both candidates have peppered their campaigns with initiatives that go beyond making the DA's office more open. Early says the district attorney needs to be more involved in the juvenile courts to make sure programs are in place to prevent young offenders from committing more crimes. 
And Shea wants to pour more resources into the State Police crime lab to ensure a faster turnaround in forensic investigations. 
Although district attorneys are ultimately accountable to the voters who elect them every four years, they have a tremendous amount of longevity that's bred from the benefit of incumbency. 
Some former district attorneys — such as one-time state Attorney General Scott Harshbarger and Tom Reilly, the current AG who is now running for governor — have used the job as a springboard for a larger political career. 
Others, like Conte, have hunkered down in office without much concern for their job security. Since then-Gov. Michael Dukakis appointed him to fill out a departing DA's term in 1976, Conte has faced only two Election Day challengers. 
"DAs amass a huge amount of power and influence because they have jurisdiction over an entire county," said Fred Bayles, a longtime political observer in Massachusetts and director of the Boston University journalism department's Statehouse Program. "These folks become institutions. And it's hard for a challenger to run against that." 

Date of Publication: September 05, 2006 on Page A09


----------



## SinePari

kwflatbed said:


> "When I first started working 20 years ago, Conte's office had a reputation for being very insular and for not being progressive or taking violent crimes against women seriously," Murphy said.


Or drug trafficking cases, or guns, or gangs, or assaults on police officers, or repeat offenders, or evading the police, or any unlicensed operator...etc, etc, etc.

Unfortunately for the citizens of Worcester County (me), Early has roots here and a generous amount of supporters with deep pockets (Glodis). Shea has a tough fight ahead of him.


----------



## SPO123

[Unfortunately for the citizens of Worcester County (me), Early has roots here and a generous amount of supporters with deep pockets (Glodis). Shea has a tough fight ahead of him.[/quote]
Agreed. If the word gets out and Shea gets the votes, EVERYONE will benefit (except the criminals). Yesterday I saw a sample of what is to come. Supporters of Early were looking for their favors. I stood in support of a change in the politics of the DA's office that has been there since Conte was "elected". 
*Vote SHEA Sept 19* or we may regret it another 30 years...


----------



## SinePari

SPO123 said:


> *Vote SHEA Sept 19* or we may regret it another 30 years...


I would strongly encourage others to do the same. Shea for DA! If anyone's ever been in sales, or run a business, or on any job for that matter...the number one key to improvement is NEW BLOOD. New blood always brings new energy, and the OLD COWS hate it!

Early plus daddy's support ($$$) plus Glodis' support ($$$) and all of the elder Early's minions are waiting to get jobs if young Early wins. That fueled with the Sheriff's vision of his "ROLE" in law enforcement equals more problems than solutions ahead.


----------



## SinePari

*Worcester County DA Race*

*Both DA candidates want a new crime lab*

*By Milton J. Valencia TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*









*WORCESTER- *Candidates in the district attorney race vowed to communicate better with local police and upgrade evidence-testing laboratories as they outlined strategies to help solve Worcester County's list of unsolved murders.

Daniel J. Shea and Joseph D. Early Jr., both Democrats competing in the Sept. 19 primary election to replace outgoing District Attorney John J. Conte, were asked what they would do to help crack the lengthy list of unsolved crimes in Central Massachusetts. A recent 10-part Sunday Telegram series detailed close to 100 unsolved murders and baffling disappearances across Worcester County since 1970.

Both candidates said the series illustrated the grief families suffer in having these cases remain a mystery, and the frustration police have in seeing the cases remain unsolved. 

Mr. Early said he played Little League baseball with Kevin Harkins, who disappeared 12 years ago and whose case was noted in the series, and can see the grief of his family and others'.

"For victims, families of those killed, it never goes away," he said. "Ultimately, you've got to bring closure for these families. The district attorney's office working with police departments has to do what it can to bring closure."

Mr. Shea pointed out that, while the series has heightened awareness of the "horrendous crimes," the local State Police unit assigned to the district attorney's office has a 93 percent success rate in solving murders, which he said is 3 percentage points above the national average.

"That's first-rate, and those police officers deserve credit for the good work they do, day in and day out," Mr. Shea said, saying he supports the work of the officers and "will not pander on this matter and demoralize our police investigators."

Still, he said, imagine the added work they could do with additional resources. He said his campaign work has led him to focus on the need for a new state crime laboratory in the area.

"The current laboratory, located in the basement of a former high school in Sudbury, is too small for the amount of work to be done," he said, in prepared answers for this article. "We need that new crime laboratory and we need it now. And it needs to be world-class."

Mr. Shea said he would also provide investigators with continuing education in modern forensic methods. And, his job as district attorney would be to "inform the public and the Legislature about major violent crimes and what all of us, citizens and government, need to do to get these crimes solved."

Mr. Early also mentioned the need for a new crime laboratory, and said he's spoken with area legislators, particularly state Sen. Edward M. Augustus, D-Worcester, about $150,000 that already has been appropriated for the cause.

*He also said grounds near the Worcester County Jail and House of Correction in West Boylston have been identified as a possible site, and that he would work with Sheriff Guy W. Glodis to possibly expedite any development. *Another possible site is the courthouse, which will soon be replaced by a new facility.

Mr. Early said other work needs to be done to help crime-solving in the area for future cases. He said he would lobby to reintroduce a medical examiner's office in the area, as it sometimes takes hours to transport a body to Boston. The situation forces families to make the unfortunate trip to that city when there should be a lab here. And, still speaking of future cases, he proposed using new anti-gang legislation to force witnesses to testify before a grand jury, to lock them into their testimony.

With that said, Mr. Early added he would reinstitute a cold case squad that would focus strictly on unsolved crimes. A similar squad existed years ago but was disbanded because of budget cuts.

Mr. Early also echoed his opponent's promise to work more with state and local police, and proposed having a liaison appointed to work with each department on a case-by-case basis.

"It's going to help in a lot of regards, by having these open lines."

On the campaign trail, the candidates plan to square off for the first time in two public forums sponsored by area League of Women Voters organizations. The Worcester Area League of Women Voters plans Candidates Forum 2006, Tuesday at the Worcester Public Library. It features candidates in races for state representative and senator at 7 p.m., to be followed at 8 by the district attorney candidates. On Wednesday, the Shrewsbury League of Women Voters will host a forum at 7 p.m. at Shrewsbury Town Hall.

Meanwhile, both candidates have been running advertising on television and on radio stations.

Mr. Shea has raised far less in campaign funds than his opponent, having only a few thousand dollars in his coffers. But it was enough, his spokesman said, for them to begin bargain hunting. "I'll tell you, if we had more we would have spent more," said Kathleen A. Shaw, Mr. Shea's communications director. "We're getting good luck with the TV ads."

Mr. Early, however, has spent tens of thousands of dollars on radio ads with several stations. He considered advertising on local cable TV channels, but said, "I thought the better way to go was radio. He also said that money was spent on campaign brochures that were recently sent to families.

Contact Milton J. Valencia by e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## SPO123

*Re: Worcester County DA Race*

If there was *any doubt* about what is going to happen if Early gets in...you just read it. *GET THE WORD OUT -- VOTE SHEA*. Contact them @ www.shea2006.com to get signs and volunteer a few hours to man precincts. Every vote counts, it's down to the wire. I am not a politician, but hell, 30 more years of political DA's is not for me.


----------



## SinePari

*Re: Worcester County DA Race*

How about Devens for the site of a new crime lab? I mean, it is state property already. The idea of Early plus Glodis with that much influence in Worcester County for the next few years turns my stomach upside down. The sons of politicians should never be allowed to become politicians themselves. I mean, isn't this why we left England?


----------



## SPO123

*Re: Worcester County DA Race*



SinePari said:


> How about Devens for the site of a new crime lab? I mean, it is state property already. The idea of Early plus Glodis with that much influence in Worcester County for the next few years turns my stomach upside down. The sons of politicians should never be allowed to become politicians themselves. I mean, isn't this why we left England?


lol...no this is why everyone leaves MA. I was at the debate in Worcester tonight. Pathetic. Joe Early didn't even answer the questions posed to him. Nearly every answer ended up with the same response, "that's why I support juvenile prevention programs". 
When asked about his position on "youthful sex offenders" *not having to register*, Daniel Shea said "*NO*"; if they offend, *they carry that conviction with them for life*.

Joe Early choked when he agreed, must have been thinking "Damn my client isn't gonna like my answer". Sorry Joe, guess the priest isn't going to vote for you after all.

Worst hint: "Sheriff Cabral & Sheriff Glodis this ...Sheriff Cabral & Sheriff Glodis that..." I was going to throw up. Guy must have promised him a ride in his Winnebago and free parking at the beaches.... 
My impression: 
Dan Shea - *intelligent, no politics, do the job, it is what it is*
Joe Early - *what do I need to say to get elected?*


----------



## SinePari

*Re: Worcester County DA Race*



SPO123 said:


> lol...no this is why everyone leaves MA. I was at the debate in Worcester tonight. Pathetic. Joe Early didn't even answer the questions posed to him. Nearly every answer ended up with the same response, "that's why I support juvenile prevention programs".
> When asked about his position on "youthful sex offenders" *not having to register*, Daniel Shea said "*NO*"; if they offend, *they carry that conviction with them for life*.
> 
> Joe Early choked when he agreed, must have been thinking "Damn my client isn't gonna like my answer". Sorry Joe, guess the priest isn't going to vote for you after all.
> 
> Worst hint: "Sheriff Cabral & Sheriff Glodis this ...Sheriff Cabral & Sheriff Glodis that..." I was going to throw up. Guy must have promised him a ride in his Winnebago and free parking at the beaches....
> My impression:
> Dan Shea - *intelligent, no politics, do the job, it is what it is*
> Joe Early - *what do I need to say to get elected?*


Where was the debate? Was that the League of Women Voters? Who asked the questions?

I'll tell you what. People don't realize how powerful this Glodis-guy is. If Early needs to latch his wagon on to the Sheriffs' train, and he wins the election, we are SKAREWD!

SPO123, are you and I the only ones here from Worcester County? That could be a problem if Shea only gets two votes! I hope SPAM and other police unions around Worcester don't back Early. The Trooper Magazine I got last night said that SPAM is currently organizing its support of candidates, and will anounce them soon.


----------



## Deuce

No you're not, I too unfortunately am in Worcester County and work in the septic tank. I don't really keep up with politicians because I think they're all corrupt liars. I also don't think police unions should be in the business of endorsing any politician. But alas, it is what it is and I bet our union will end up endorsing Early due to his last name. But, our union isn't worth a damn and our "brotherhood" is skeptical at best. So guys following what our union endorses is uncertain....


----------



## SinePari

Deuce said:


> No you're not, I too unfortunately am in Worcester County and work in the septic tank. I don't really keep up with politicians because I think they're all corrupt liars. I also don't think police unions should be in the business of endorsing any politician. But alas, it is what it is and I bet our union will end up endorsing Early due to his last name. But, our union isn't worth a damn and our "brotherhood" is skeptical at best. So guys following what our union endorses is uncertain....


I hear ya on that one. SPAM endorsed Glodis big time. His take on being Sheriff at the time gave the SPAM e-board a warm and fuzzy. Now the dept is just like every other hack-o-rama. His opponent Bill McCarthy is a great guy, but unfortunately didn't have the deep pockets that the Glodis camp did...and he had an R next to his name...not good in this state.

Well, at least my wife will vote the same way I do...


----------



## PBC FL Cop

SinePari said:


> SPAM endorsed Glodis big time. His take on being Sheriff at the time gave the SPAM e-board a warm and fuzzy. Now the dept is just like every other hack-o-rama. His opponent Bill McCarthy is a great guy, but unfortunately didn't have the deep pockets that the Glodis camp did...and he had an R next to his name...not good in this state.


It was unfortunate, almost tragic, how money and politics overwhelmed experience and qualifications in that sheriff's election. McCarthy would have been an excellent sheriff!!

Hopefully the DA's race will be different, but I'm not holding my breath!!


----------



## SPO123

*Re: Worcester County DA Race*



SinePari said:


> Where was the debate? Was that the League of Women Voters? Who asked the questions? _*Yes*_
> 
> I'll tell you what. People don't realize how powerful this Glodis-guy is. If Early needs to latch his wagon on to the Sheriffs' train, and he wins the election, we are SKAREWD!
> _*Skrewed too*_
> SPO123, are you and I the only ones here from Worcester County? That could be a problem if Shea only gets two votes! I hope SPAM and other police unions around Worcester don't back Early. The Trooper Magazine I got last night said that SPAM is currently organizing its support of candidates, and will anounce them soon.


*No matter what union supports who, the individuals must vote their beliefs. I think it is going to be a race, but Early's rep is not good in Worcester County..I don't see anyone here speaking up for him.*
*I think MA is going to see some changes in the races. Keep your fingers crossed and VOTE -- hell vote a couple times, I've heard that's been done before *


----------



## SinePari

I was born and raised in Middlesex County, did a little time in Suffolk (not the jail ha ha), but my later years here in Worcester are the ones where I've had interest in local politics. 

People should be voting for whom would better their interests. So in a sense, I can understand why deputies will get out there and hold signs for the Sheriff, and you'll see friends and families of candidates out there as well. It's because what's in it for them.

I will vote for Shea, because in my (our) line of work, I believe Joe Early is not the better choice. I don't know much about Shea or Early, but I can tell you that the apparent "marriage of convenience" that has taken place between Joe Early and Sheriff Glodis is a sign of things to come.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

*District attorney race takes on a negative tone*

Supporters of Shea, Early sling mud at a town forum

*By Milton J. Valencia TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*









Mr. Early Mr. Shea



They went from shaking hands one night to seeing mud slung by their own supporters the next day at a town forum.

'In the latest development, Worcester district attorney candidate Daniel J. Shea has accused his opponent and a local police chief of the kind of back-door dealing he promises to reign in if elected.

However, Joseph D. Early Jr. said the change in campaign etiquette is more reflective of the pressure of a fast-approaching Election Day. He stressed that he thought he and his opponent would run a gentleman's campaign.

"We're just putting our issues out in the open," he said.

But it is about public and political integrity, Mr. Shea argued, and the latest barb comes over Shrewsbury Police Chief A. Wayne Sampson's interview with Mr. Early for his public-access television program on law enforcement. The program is set to air twice a day tomorrow, Sunday and Monday.

Mr. Early has the endorsement of Chief Sampson, who heads the Massachusetts Association of Police Chiefs, and said he considered the invitation to the interview an honor for his commitment to law enforcement. He said Chief Sampson told him Mr. Shea may be invited to speak on a separate segment.

But Mr. Shea said has never heard from Chief Sampson and said he has distanced himself from the politics of seeking the support of people with whom he intends to work. He said he learned of Mr. Early's interview yesterday and contacted state ethics and campaign officials complaining of bias coverage. The programming is incestuous between the role of police chief and district attorney, he said. Mr. Shea called the police chief's endorsement a sneaky endorsement.

"It's dirty pool," Mr. Shea said. "It's just the kind of crap I'm running against."

Mr. Shea also said he made sure Mr. Early had the chance to participate in a radio interview yesterday morning. But he said there was no such reciprocation from Mr. Early.

Chief Sampson did not return a telephone call yesterday. Town Manager Daniel J. Morgado said he received Mr. Shea's complaint and would look into it, but he said he did not know much about the planned show.

Chief Sampson has endorsed Mr. Early in a letter of support, which the candidate said he proudly accepted along with the endorsement of police unions from Fitchburg to Southbridge, the State Police Association of Massachusetts and the Worcester police officers' union.

Mr. Early said he sees nothing wrong with accepting police department endorsements, calling it support for his plans for office.

"To me, the logical thing is I'm going to go to a police department and say 'I'd like your endorsement,' to say 'Hey, this is what I believe and I'd like you to stand behind me.' "

Mr. Early stressed he never intended to take a negative tone in the race.

However, it happened at a candidates' forum Wednesday in Shrewsbury when supporters took shots at the candidates.

The incident began when Eunice White, Mr. Shea's campaign treasurer, took the lectern during the question-and-answer period and asked if Mr. Early had ever testified on behalf of legislation for harsher penalties against pedophiles.

Ms. White's son was molested, and the issue was personal to her, but Mr. Early made sure to point out - for the record, and for the television cameras - that the person posing the question was on his opponent's campaign staff. Still, he has indeed spoken to legislators on behalf of tighter penalties and an elimination of the statute of limitations, he said.

Next, a man who had been holding signs for Mr. Early just before the debate asked Mr. Shea how he expected to handle an $8 million budget when he had been reprimanded in Houston for mismanaging a client's funds. The question was in relation to a Telegram & Gazette story in April that reported Mr. Shea was ordered to undergo three hours of continuing legal education for borrowing a client's money. Mr. Shea said the case was more about the client's family seeking claim to her money, and that he actually gave his client more money afterward.

Mr. Early did not contribute to discussion of the issue during the forum. In April, he never commented on the reprimand and yesterday said he had just met the campaign worker who asked the question, and that he personally never intended to mention it.

But the exchanges were part of what became testy responses that took negative turns.

Mr. Shea in turned criticized Mr. Early's representation of a Catholic priest who was removed as pastor of St. John's Church in 2002 amid allegations of sexual misconduct prior to his becoming a priest. The Rev. Joseph A. Coonan was also charged months ago with domestic abuse against family members. Mr. Early had represented the priest as a spokesman but eventually dissociated himself from the client after Mr. Shea entered the race.

Mr. Early said every defendant has the right to a lawyer, and that he had a duty to represent the priest. Eventually, it was more proper to dissociate himself from the defendant to avoid bringing more publicity to the criminal case, he said.

But Mr. Shea used the representation as a weapon in saying he himself helps victims, not perpetrators. Mr. Early has said he has more experience because he has represented victims and has seen the criminal side of cases. Yet Mr. Shea said he would only represent the victims.

It became his theme at Wednesday's forum, and he said yesterday that, with the way the tone of the race has turned, he will use the Rev. Coonan case as an example of his beliefs again.

"I feel if you're running for district attorney, once you decide you're going to run for public office that's the time you stop representing criminal defendants," he said.

Mr. Early said, "We're not trying to be sneaky. We've been very open, and we're just going to run our own campaign."


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Friday, September 15, 2006 
*T&G Political NOTEBOOK*

*Candidates receive endorsements*
The following endorsements of candidates have been announced:

Joseph D. Early, candidate for Worcester district attorney, has been endorsed by the following organizations: Massachusetts State Police Association, Central Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association, Southbridge Police Association, West Boylston Police Mass C.O.P. Local 172, Charlton Police Alliance, Spencer Police Association, Grafton Police Association, Worcester Police IBPO Local 378, Fitchburg Police Association, Shrewsbury Police IBPO Local 426, Worcester County Sheriff Guy W. Glodis, Worcester Firefighters Local 1009, Central Massachusetts Labor Council-AFL/CIO, Massachusetts Laborers' District Council, Massachusetts Nurses Association, Truck Drivers Union Local 170 and Worcester County Register of Probate Stephen G. Abraham.


----------



## SinePari

PBC FL Cop said:


> Friday, September 15, 2006
> *T&G Political NOTEBOOK*
> 
> *Candidates receive endorsements*
> The following endorsements of candidates have been announced:
> 
> Joseph D. Early, candidate for Worcester district attorney, has been endorsed by the following organizations: *Massachusetts State Police Association*, Central Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association, Southbridge Police Association, West Boylston Police Mass C.O.P. Local 172, Charlton Police Alliance, Spencer Police Association, Grafton Police Association, Worcester Police IBPO Local 378, Fitchburg Police Association, Shrewsbury Police IBPO Local 426, Worcester County Sheriff Guy W. Glodis, Worcester Firefighters Local 1009, Central Massachusetts Labor Council-AFL/CIO, Massachusetts Laborers' District Council, Massachusetts Nurses Association, Truck Drivers Union Local 170 and Worcester County Register of Probate Stephen G. Abraham.


I knew it that would happen. Unless that's some sort of underground group of Troopers, separate and distinct from the State Police Association of Massachusetts:mrgreen:


----------



## bigstick

Found this about the candidates in the worcester DA Race, it appears shea may have some issues in Texas
*A** last look at the Worcester DA race explores candidates backgrounds.*http://conte2006.com.hosting.domaindirect.com/index.htm
http://conte2006.com.hosting.domaindirect.com/thecandidates .htm#As last look


----------



## MsScarlett

Consider that the author of the article is *Mary Jean*, the same woman who has hooked in with *Paul and Jared Pechonis* regarding that video. There is extensive info regarding the anti-police attitudes of Jean and the 
Pechonises on another thread on this site. I think a check of the records would show that Mary Jean is not so clean either.


----------



## kwflatbed

bigstick said:


> Found this about the candidates in the worcester DA Race, it appears shea may have some issues in Texas
> *A** last look at the Worcester DA race explores candidates backgrounds.*


http://conte2006.com.hosting.domaindirect.com/

No match for "HTTP://CONTE2006.COM".
>>> Last update of whois database: Sun, 17 Sep 2006 09:03:16 EDT

This is a redirected site done by Mary Jean
See next post

last updated 17-Sep-2006 08:26 AM 
The Conte2006 Website is privately paid for and authorized by 
Concerned Citizens, 
Problems? Contact [email protected] 
Text portions, photographs, graphics, and source code © 2002-2005, The Conte2006.com. All rights reserved.​


----------



## bigstick

Ms Jean's not responsible for the Texas bar reprimand

Ms Jean's not responsible for the new complaint to the Texas Bar

Ms Jean's not responsible for the civil suit recently file nor the past ones

Ms Jean's not responsible for all the withdrawals in the clergy sexual abuse suits

Ms Jean's not responsible for the lack of law office in Worcester

So Ms Scarlet if you really want to view the source see the documentation in the article 

As for Ms Jean not being clean I ran her Cori, it is clean so to what do you imply?

No it appears you are a plant, trying drum up Shea some coverage, could you be Kathy Shaw?  

So next time you try to shoot the messenger get your facts straight 

The article is well supported by documentation read this link filed a complaint

Your Shea hasn't a chance 

so next time you post try and speak intelligently


----------



## kwflatbed

Jean's site (www.conte2006.com) a Web site operated by an antagonist of Worcester County district attorney John Conte 

** 

*Does Tom Reilly Oppose Free Speech?* 
by: worcesterjustice 
_Sun Aug 13, 2006 at 19:42:35 PM EDT_ 
I haven't seen the text of the motion yet but Leominster mom Mary Jean (remember her?) posted to her Web site that the AG's office has filed an appeal of a federal judge's injunction allowing her to post a video of State Police arresting a man in his own home and then swarming in with no search warrant.

The new post at Jean's site reads in part:*Web video case appealed by Attorney Thomas Reilly's Office.*
*Case may be ready for argument at the coming December 2006 session.* 
After filing for an extension on July, 10, 2006 which was granted by the United States Court of Appeals for the First Circuit until August 9, 2006, Massachusetts Attorney General Thomas Reilly's Office has filed an appeal of the Preliminary Injunction issued by US District Court Judge Dennis Saylor IV on April 7, 2006. In issuing his decision Judge Saylor stated that he believes the plaintiff is likely to succeed on the merits of the case. He also said that an objective and reasonable person would find the Cease and Desist letter issued by the State Police that kicked off this legal battle to have a chilling effect on the exercise of rights guaranteed under First Amendment of the United States constitution. He also found that the posting of a video showing police conducting an illegal search of a man's home was in the public interest. The state police obviously have an interest in keeping their communications free from intercept, but this interest is outweighed in this instance by the public's interest in free speech.
​Jean's post also announces that some pretty heavy hitters in the legal field will be representing her in her upcoming battle with the Attorney General's office. They include American Civil Liberties Union of Massachusetts legal director John Reinstein and two attorneys from powerhouse law firm Choate, Hall & Stewart. They are Eric Bradford Hermanson and Sara E. Solfanelli. 
So what is the video at the center of all the fuss? You can see it at Jean's site (www.conte2006.com) or, through the magic of YouTube, right here:

The question has to be, why is Attorney General Tom Reilly's office going to such lengths in trying to squash Ms. Jean's First Amendment rights as an Internet activist? The video itself doesn't make for all that exciting viewing. Unless of course you are likely to get worked up about police coming to YOUR door and taking YOU away in cuffs for something you posted to a Web site. 
Could it be because it embarrasses his political friend, outgoing Worcester DA John Conte? Dan Kennedy, in awarding....

worcesterjustice :: Does Tom Reilly Oppose Free Speech? .... Mary Jean one of his 2006 "muzzle awards" rightly noticed that this might just be a case about improper use of the State Police for political ends. This is how Kennedy summed it up:*Massachusetts State Police*
*Web activist threatened over online arrest video* 
Log on to Conte2006.com - a Web site operated by an antagonist of Worcester County district attorney John Conte - and you will see something unusual: streaming video of a man being arrested in his home. 
Here's something even more unusual: even though the video was posted with the permission of the arrestee, State Police have threatened Conte2006.com's webmaster, Leominster resident Mary T. Jean, with arrest, prosecution, and up to two years in prison if she doesn't remove it from her site. 
The politics of all this are bewildering. Conte is retiring. Jean's lawyer until recently was Daniel Shea, one of the candidates seeking to succeed Conte, and Jean is Shea's former campaign manager. The man who is seen being handcuffed in front of family members, Paul Pechonis, of Northborough, has been charged with posting threats against Westborough District Court judge Paul Waickowski. The arrest, captured by a "baby cam" in Pechonis's home, was carried out by State Police troopers assigned to Conte's office, and is somehow supposed to demonstrate that Conte has used those troopers inappropriately. 
Of more significance is that Pechonis and Jean believe the video proves Pechonis was arrested without a warrant. And that's why this is an important issue. Since no one other than the State Police objects to the video's being posted, we must assume that it is they who believe their rights are somehow being violated. But how can that be? They are seen carrying out their public duties: arresting a citizen and temporarily depriving him of his freedom. Our right to keep tabs on how the police use that power is vital. 
US District Court judge Dennis Saylor has kept the video alive and streaming by issuing several preliminary injunctions. In an April ruling, he comes off as mystified by Jean's and Pechonis's motives but clear on the Constitution: "I confess that I &#8230; don't understand why the arrest is really relevant to anything; but nonetheless, it is used by and intended by plaintiff [Jean] to be part of a political campaign or protest, and so it goes to the core of what the First Amendment is intended to protect." The case remains in the courts.
​Go Dan. Tags: Blogosphere, Reilly, Tom Reilly, Law and Lawyers, First Amendment, (All Tags) 
Does Tom Reilly Oppose Free Speech? | *0* comments | Post A Comment Does Tom Reilly Oppose Free Speech? | *0* comments | Post A Comment


----------



## bigstick

** I agree a change is needed but this Shea in not the one!

*Campaign notebook, TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*
*Candidates receive endorsements*
The following endorsements of candidates have been announced:

Joseph D. Early, candidate for Worcester district attorney, has been endorsed by the following organizations: *Massachusetts State Police Association*, *Central Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association*, *Southbridge Police Association, West Boylston Police Mass C.O.P. Local 172, Charlton Police Alliance, Spencer Police Association, Grafton Police Association, Worcester Police IBPO Local 378, Fitchburg Police Association, Shrewsbury Police IBPO Local 426, Worcester County Sheriff Guy W. Glodis,* Worcester Firefighters Local 1009, Central Massachusetts Labor Council-AFL/CIO, Massachusetts Laborers' District Council, Massachusetts Nurses Association, Truck Drivers Union Local 170 and Worcester County Register of Probate Stephen G. Abraham.


----------



## SPO123

bigstick said:


> ** I agree a change is needed but this Shea in not the one!
> 
> *Campaign notebook, TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*
> *Candidates receive endorsements*
> The following endorsements of candidates have been announced:
> 
> Joseph D. Early, candidate for Worcester district attorney, has been endorsed by the following organizations: *Massachusetts State Police Association*, *Central Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association*, *Southbridge Police Association, West Boylston Police Mass C.O.P. Local 172, Charlton Police Alliance, Spencer Police Association, Grafton Police Association, Worcester Police IBPO Local 378, Fitchburg Police Association, Shrewsbury Police IBPO Local 426,* (_*alot of union here)*_
> *Worcester County Sheriff Guy W. Glodis,* (*ohh god no - hacks hacks hacks*)
> Worcester Firefighters Local 1009, Central Massachusetts Labor Council-AFL/CIO, Massachusetts Laborers' District Council, Massachusetts Nurses Association, Truck Drivers Union Local 170 and Worcester County Register of Probate Stephen G. Abraham.


 (*hmm more unions*)

Well to sum it up, endorsed by unions and hacks. Power mongers and corruption? Yep, I'll vote for that if I am expecting my "favors". I guess the only endorsement that will count is when the people cast their vote - no money can buy my vote, sorry Joe.


----------



## rg1283

Early has won per the T&G.


----------



## SPO123

rg1283 said:


> Early has won per the T&G.


lol..when does the T&G get it right?

Thanks to everyone who voted for Dan Shea. It's a sad day for Worcester County Justice. I was amazed when I polled some people about the DA vote; here's what I heard:
" Uhh I voted for the guy on the top...whatever his name was"
"Joe Early...he's been in politics a long time"
"Joe Early...that's who everyone else was voting for"

But on a good note: Dan Shea forged a strong alliance with two guys he met on the campaign trail: *Deval Patrick* and *Thomas Foley*

Dan may be facing Joe Early again...only Dan will be sitting *behind the bench*, not in front of it !


----------



## SinePari

I think I saw Early driving around Worcester County, celebrating in the Glodis-mobile right now. Stand by for a DA and Sheriff gang/narc/fugitive/swat/cmve task force...coming soon to a courthouse near you. And I'll betchya Glodis already has a Sheriff's "liaison to the DA" position filled with one of his buddies.


----------



## bigstick

*Re: Daniel Shea For DA Worcester County *

*Early prevails in DA race, Unofficial tallies give former prosecutor 78% of vote*

In Worcester, Mr. Early took 17,415 votes, to 3,720 for Mr. Shea. He won in Clinton, 1,368 to 342; and in Auburn, 2,234 to 448. Throughout Worcester County, he won 78 percent of the votes cast, according to unofficial tallies. 

"All the hard work has paid off," Mr. Early said, surrounded by a crowd at his post-election party at the Hibernian Cultural Center on Temple Street

Shea is not and will never be a version of professionalism, as for the implication that one day Shea could become a Judge in Massachusetts because of his so called association with Tom Foley* * 

*J**ust keep clicking your heels Dorothy you're not in Kansas any more*


----------



## rg1283

Just what we need the Glodis Mobile. Bah... Not good. The only involvment the Sheriff's office should have with the DA is Court Security (which is sorely lacking), REGIONAL LOCK-UP (due to lack of funding this will never happen), Mass Arrest Support (when a department has alot of arrests), Jail/HOC Intelligence ties with PDs, and "special sheriff department staff" (By this I mean if they have a female that looks like she is 16 and sounds like she is 16, then participate in a online sex bust. I don't mean act in any form as a MSP Detective). I also think the LECs should focus on more regional grants for needed supplies (like vests, radio systems, tasers, maybe cruiser bidding/maint, funding for more officers). 

But hey, who cares that most towns have less Police Officers on the streets since 9/11 and mininum (I stress mininum) staffing requirements (not adequate staffing at all for a town with X Population and X Crime) are met.


----------



## SPO123

rg1283 said:


> Just what we need the Glodis Mobile. Bah... Not good. The only involvment the Sheriff's office should have with the DA is Court Security (which is sorely lacking), REGIONAL LOCK-UP (due to lack of funding this will never happen), Mass Arrest Support (when a department has alot of arrests), Jail/HOC Intelligence ties with PDs, and "special sheriff department staff" (By this I mean if they have a female that looks like she is 16 and sounds like she is 16, then participate in a online sex bust. I don't mean act in any form as a MSP Detective). I also think the LECs should focus on more regional grants for needed supplies (like vests, radio systems, tasers, maybe cruiser bidding/maint, funding for more officers).
> 
> But hey, who cares that most towns have less Police Officers on the streets since 9/11 and mininum (I stress mininum) staffing requirements (not adequate staffing at all for a town with X Population and X Crime) are met.


Absolutely correct. But with the way things turned out, Worcester County is in for a ride. Who knows, maybe Guy and Joe will go out for a few too many and will be having a special election

As for you Mary, almost 20,000 people disagree with you...you have some serious anger issues to deal with.
Time to close this thread before I start a DA/Sheriff Special Deputy Reserve Hack flamer... Let's pray for the future of the County


----------

